# Plastic repair (stripped)



## M3NTAL

I have a part that is plastic (the receiving part) that takes a metal screw, but it has become stripped from taking it apart so many times. Is there something I can fill the hole with and re-screw?

 Thanks


----------



## elliot42

Perhaps fill it with epoxy and re-drill.
 Haven't tried this myself, just a thought.


----------



## M3NTAL

I was thinking of trying some loctite meant for plastic and letting it cure before trying to screw it back in.


----------



## M3NTAL

going to try this

Loctite Consumer Retail Products | Product Detail


----------



## heatmizer

I don't think that the locktite will work.
 This is what you want:
Loctite Consumer Retail Products | Product Detail

 These methods have worked for me

 Take thin long plastic shavings same type plastic as hole to be repaired. run the screw into the hole with the shavings. heat the head if the screw with a solder iron. The correct temperature takes a bit of experimentation. You want to melt and soften the plastic not burn it. The heat will reform the threads and good as new. 

 Another way is "Plasi Zap" ca glue mixed with plastic sanding as a filler a bit in the hole. Use a tooth pick to shape a bit. You only want to pt on the sides of the hole not fill hole. Let glue harden a minute or so then run screw in and back out to cut thread. Let glue fully harden say 30 minutes repair done.
Zap Adhesives Plastic Zap CA 1/3 oz


----------



## M3NTAL

Awesome heatmizer! That you very much for those tips. I am going to try the heating method first!


----------



## Uncle Erik

It's late (and I'm getting old) so I can't think of the name for it right now.

 However, you should be able to find a screw set kinda thing at a regular hardware store. Don't go to Home Depot or Lowe's, but a neighborhood Ace or a local one that's still independent.

 They're little metal threaded tubes with a screw-like thread around the outside. You drill a hole in the piece you're working on, and then thread the little tube into it. Some of them have slotted heads, some need a hex key to screw them in. Once the tube is screwed into the material, the original screw screws into the threads in the tube. A good hardware clerk will know exactly what you're asking for.

 I use these to mount speaker drivers into MDF. They work great.

 Edit: *Threaded inserts!* Go look them up at http://www.mcmaster.com. You should be able to find what you need.


----------

